
Update your Kindle or it will stop working - blahedo
http://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/technology/your-kindle-is-going-to-stop-working-unless-you-update-by-22-march/ar-AAgBBrq
======
tzs
That's a bit of an overstatement. If you don't update your Kindle it will
continue to work as an e-reader. Content already on it will keep working, and
you will be able to load new content via USB.

You just won't have the right certificates in
/opt/usr/java/lib/security/cacerts to access Amazon network services.

------
blahedo
Who owns that hardware you paid for? Not you, apparently.

